# Hi Everyone :)



## nrose226 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey, I am Nisha… 



Joined the forum hoping to make friends and share my knowledge. I strongly believe God has endowed nature with everything we need and most health and skin problems can be handled naturally. I have done years of research and have followed this religiously in my life and advice my friends to do the same. Feel free to hit me up for anytime. 





Take Care!


----------



## Isabelle (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi Nisha, and welcome to Specktra!

This place is amazing for making friends and sharing knowledge - so many beautifully talented people here to learn from! I've learnt pretty much all I know from Specktra so you're in th right place 

Isabelle


----------

